# Israel



## sfladriver

The Taxi industry in Israel is abusing customers and ignoring the new lower rates they should be charging as of October 2016. This was not reported in the mainstream online media.( only in one no name newspaper) Never been a better time to let uber operate freely in Israel.


----------



## Maven

Uber is in Tel Aviv, Israel. So is rival Gett Taxi, that recently bought out American-based Juno, an Uber competitor.
There was a political battle in Israel last summer described in Why You Can't Use Uber in Israel


----------

